# Free cut software?



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

Well, short story: My main computer in the shop got the evil blue screen and got fried. Bought a new computer but my cut software I got from US Cutters does not allow me to download the program twice so now I have no software to cut vinyl with. 

I don't cut much vinyl unless its for sport numbers and names, but I need software this week to make signs for front windows. I don't need anything fancy at all, I just need to be able to export/import EPS files to the cut software to have my cutter read from my computer. Is there a free simple software out there somewhere?


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

The software may tell you to only download once, but it can be done more than once. They understand that you may upgrade your computer, or your computer may crash or get a virus, etc., so it is possible to load it on another computer. Which program did you get with your cutter?


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

Signblazer 06. I tried downloading it again but it gets an error and won't install.

Perhaps because my new computer is a windows vista? My old one was an XP.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

You could be right on the OS of the computer..there are several programs that do not work well with Vista. Call US Cutters and see if there is an upgrade driver ...or...??? 

By the way I think Dell computer is selling business computers with XP just because of Vista problems with business related programs


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks guys.

Ken, could this be the problem? Is there an updated driver for Signblazer 06 to work with vista?


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

Try downloading and installing this version:

http://download.uscutter.com/SBEforUSCutterSetup.exe


Works fine on my Vista machine....


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks, the installation worked this time.

Now I am waiting for my activation code. Hopefully it comes soon!!! For now I will be using the trial version.


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

SignBlazer cannot be activated or updated at this time due to them undergoing an ownership change. Everyone is using Trial Mode for the time being, which does everything the activated mode would do, and it will never expire.


----------

